# New guy, hello!



## Risword (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello! Tom Duffy  is the name. Just wanted to say hello, I run a small japanese sword / kempo club in Massachusetts. 

ww.risword.com

glad to be here!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome to MT 
I see on your bio that you practice kosho ryu kempo. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that was the art initially created by mitose, rather than a branch from one of his students, I believe?


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Risword. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Risword (Aug 26, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome to MT
> I see on your bio that you practice kosho ryu kempo. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that was the art initially created by mitose, rather than a branch from one of his students, I believe?




     Thanks for the welcome folks!
     Yes Kempodisciple you are correct as far as I know, Mitose was the founder.    Sei Kosho Shorei Kai International

thanks!


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, wellcome:
what is Kenjutsu?


----------



## MaMaD (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Risword. Hope you enjoy it. 

(Copy Right )


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 26, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> Hi, wellcome:
> what is Kenjutsu?


It translates to 'sword skill.' Interpret.


----------



## Risword (Aug 26, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> Hi, wellcome:
> what is Kenjutsu?


Hello Pink lady6000, Its the art of fighting with the sword once is drawn, It's not practiced as a competitive or "free fighting" ,Its still pretty intense but very safe. it's taught and practiced through Kata/pre-arranged movements.  I actually have several girls in our club! They love it. More info here:  About Iaido
we are having a seminar in October.
Thanks for the Question!


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 26, 2016)

Risword said:


> Hello Pink lady6000, Its the art of fighting with the sword once is drawn, It's not practiced as a competitive or "free fighting" ,Its still pretty intense but very safe. it's taught and practiced through Kata/pre-arranged movements.  I actually have several girls in our club! They love it. More info here:  About Iaido
> we are having a seminar in October.
> Thanks for the Question!


It looks like a beautiful aesthetic. The sword itself is a beautiful object regardless of its deadly intent.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT RISWORD!


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Thomas.

I note that, when asked about kenjutsu, you sent a link to a page on Iaido (MJER)… what ryu of kenjutsu have you studied/do you teach?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Risword (Aug 26, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Welcome aboard, Thomas.
> 
> I note that, when asked about kenjutsu, you sent a link to a page on Iaido (MJER)… what ryu of kenjutsu have you studied/do you teach?


Hello, Mr. Parker, We practice the Kenjutsu kata from Eishin ryu. Thanks for asking and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 26, 2016)

Risword said:


> Hello, Mr. Parker, We practice the Kenjutsu kata from Eishin ryu. Thanks for asking and thanks for the welcome!



Cool, so you mean the tachiuchi no kurai (kumitachi kata) from MJER?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Risword (Aug 28, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Cool, so you mean the tachiuchi no kurai (kumitachi kata) from MJER?



      Yup exactly Mr. Parker.
Thanks again for all the welcomes folks!


----------



## frank raud (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 17, 2017)

I wonder how many people are still here who have posted on Meet and Greet?

If you are, then hello.


----------



## Risword (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian King (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Looks like a fun club.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## Jedmus (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------

